
GSA's Trump Hotel Lease Debacle - bowenfreddy
http://www.govexec.com/excellence/promising-practices/2016/11/gsas-trump-hotel-lease-debacle/133424/
======
kafkaesq
Why are priceless treasures of our architectural heritage being routinely
pimped out to private developers? And more to the point, who benefits?

That's the real scandal here.

